# How is anyone making a living driving for Uber? Driven 3 days only made $75?????



## TxSchweethrt (May 19, 2018)

I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

More information needed. How long did you drive each day? What time(s)?

Perhaps asking this question in the Dallas forum would yield you better advice in regards to earning $$$ driving.


----------



## TxSchweethrt (May 19, 2018)

From 9 am to 4 pm each day. Is there a link to the Dallas forum?


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome to Uber! Dallas is a great market, and Uber is always looking for new partners there with large bonuses. I would encourage you to read up on your local Uber homepage, then just follow the app. Your experience seems SIGNIFICANTLY below the average driver and even new driver in your market. I would suggest making sure your phone is not in airplane mode.

BTW, what other screen names do you use on UP? @ftupelo


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


Stay away from malls and people shopping in general.

Look for people going to work/airport very early in the morning.

If you're willing to get out there at 4:30am, you might get the worm.



TxSchweethrt said:


> From 9 am to 4 pm each day. Is there a link to the Dallas forum?


Menu up top. You should find Cities.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I started out slow but a day at a time I improved. I found some good places to sit and wait for the ping

The best place to sit for me is in my lazy-boy at 4:30 am. I almost always get a ride to the airport. And that makes for a great start to the day.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Jesus, 9-4 is dumb in any market. Demand isn't set around your daily life schedule.

Usually a 4am-9am then a three to six or seven would be better results. It dies here from 9:30 till lunch time. Sometimes a town surge for lunch, but all short not worth it. Then it goes completely dead until afternoon rush. You'll NEVER make money 9-4.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

9-4 can be awesome if you know how to do it. If I can get started by 7 that's even better.

Learn your town. Know where big events are happening, conferences, etc...


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

Couldn't have picked a worse time frame to drive. Your best bet is to hit the road early mornings until 9am then catching commuters heading home after 3pm. Weekend nights are also lucrative if you have the patience to deal with drunks and party animals.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

oldfart said:


> I started out slow but a day at a time I improved. I found some good places to sit and wait for the ping
> 
> The best place to sit for me is in my lazy-boy at 4:30 am. I almost always get a ride to the airport. And that makes for a great start to the day.


And if not, you're still nice and comfy


----------



## Fauxknight (Aug 12, 2014)

MHR said:


> 9-4 can be awesome if you know how to do it. If I can get started by 7 that's even better.


Yeah, little earlier start time is good, 7am seems optimal for me. I don't drive in that market, but if I start at 7am I usually have $75 by noon, sometimes it takes a little longer like until 3pm, othertimes I have $100 by noon. Either way a driver should make $75+/day, not over the course of 3 days.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I get what she wants....no traffic.....but to make money your either 
A. Driving both full rush 
B. Driving drunks

By the time you turn on app at 9am, there's probably 20 drivers already sitting around from am rush.


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

It's really all market dependent and knowing where the people are.

It's taken me a long while, lots of trial and error, hanging out here on the forms and event research to figure out when and where to drive. That includes keeping up with activities going on in neighboring communities.

I grossed $200 the other day in 5 hours and $75 today in 2. Sometimes it's luck of the draw, a lot of times it's just knowing my territory.

It's also knowing when not to drive.

Research pays off.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

TxSchweethrt said:


> Is there a link to the Dallas forum?


https://uberpeople.net/forums/Dallas/


----------



## rbkg40 (Oct 10, 2017)

It also depends if you are driving X, XL, Select, or SUV. I average $150 to $200 a day on X, but I drive from 9pm to 8 am. I catch bar rush and morning rush.


----------



## Just Another Uber Drive (Jul 15, 2015)

Sign up with Lyft too. Working two platforms increases your chance of getting ride requests.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I get what she wants....no traffic.....but to make money your either
> A. Driving both full rush
> B. Driving drunks
> 
> By the time you turn on app at 9am, there's probably 20 drivers already sitting around from am rush.


I disagree. Early mornings are great for no traffic. And it's way before rush hour. At least in Madison.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

MadTownUberD said:


> I disagree. Early mornings are great for no traffic. And it's way before rush hour. At least in Madison.


There's no traffic after nine am because 90% of people are working and not hailing ubers


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> There's no traffic after nine am because 90% of people are working and not hailing ubers


All I know if I due early mornings...like 5am to 8am...and when I first started out the lights are flashing yellow and red. Often I'm the only car in sight. I still make about $10/hr even though the college students are gone. And I get my coffee. Awesome!


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

Yeah - I'm basically repeating what many have already posted, but you're going to need to tweak your hours to around when rides are needed, it's not like a standard "9 am - 5 pm" gig office job at all.......in fact if you want to be profitable, it's practically the opposite.

Think of it in terms of your services being in demand when people need to get places and consider where they're going throughout the course of their day; 6 am - 10 am usually people are going to work or the airport. Maybe around noonish for lunchtime in a downtown or business district, then 4 pm - 7 pm rush hour home from jobs (again, business district or industrial center). And depending on how adventurous you are, late-night bar crowds need rides to and from restaurants and bars from 10 pm - 2:30 am on some nights during the week. A lot of the variables have to do with your specific city and what's hot and popular on which nights. Summers often involve concerts and outdoor venues- stadiums, etc.

It takes a while to learn all of the inside secrets and these variables change frequently and randomly - it's a constantly evolving "science" that challenges even the most jaded and grizzled veterans out there. 

It helps to think of it like fishing: some days you go out there and collect a huge bounty - it's almost too easy and the dough just rolls in. Tips are frequent and pax are cool and generous and it's actually fun. Then other times you bust your ass and feel like you've worked harder than you ever thought possible, and you make a pittance. It's almost embarrassing. You help people with bags - load and unload their crap for them and they don't tip (because some people simply suck shit and have zero basis human decency skills), you're kind and gracious and allow them to eat in your car or you stop at a convenient store for them and they show no appreciation for your help. They suck, they have horrible karma coming their way, and you need to remember that they have theirs coming. Lolol. Some pax are idiotic assholes and that's just life. The majority are cool however. 

It takes a while so don't get frustrated to the point of giving up. 

IMPORTANT TIPS:
* Drive carefully 
* Use a dashcam
* Don't take your ratings too seriously 
* Trust your instincts 
* Don't let pax or Uber take advantage of you 
* SCREENSHOT EVERYTHING!! Uber has a bad habit of not paying properly- always erring on the side of Uber or the pax of course - so you want to make sure you have proof of your rides and your history!! Screenshot is your friend.

Good luck!


----------



## melusine3 (Jun 20, 2016)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


Avoid shopping centers, grocery stores, Walmart, etc. Try hanging around local car dealerships - some use Uber and many use Lyft (do get Lyft as well); sometimes those rides are short and often they are long. Don't drive unaccompanied minors and do not drive parents with children and insufficient car seats (look up your local requirements for those). Stay away from high schools at end of school day. Join a facebook group for Dallas, but don't expect them to give you their best tips (for obvious reasons). When there are special events (like concerts, etc.) do not position yourself nearby since you might get people who drive to nearby locations and get an Uber to drop them off at the door. Instead, head to the furthest part of your city away from the event and you may get a long-distance trip TO the event. Many if not most events are now designating places for rideshare to pick up and drop off, so don't go out of your way to deposit them at the door, no matter how much they complain. Approach it along the lines that you've been instructed that you have to do this.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Julescase said:


> Yeah - I'm basically repeating what many have already posted, but you're going to need to tweak your hours to around when rides are needed, it's not like a standard "9 am - 5 pm" gig office job at all.......in fact if you want to be profitable, it's practically the opposite.
> 
> Think of it in terms of your services being in demand when people need to get places and consider where they're going throughout the course of their day; 6 am - 10 am usually people are going to work or the airport. Maybe around noonish for lunchtime in a downtown or business district, then 4 pm - 7 pm rush hour home from jobs (again, business district or industrial center). And depending on how adventurous you are, late-night bar crowds need rides to and from restaurants and bars from 10 pm - 2:30 am on some nights during the week. A lot of the variables have to do with your specific city and what's hot and popular on which nights. Summers often involve concerts and outdoor venues- stadiums, etc.
> 
> ...


Yep, agree. I always tell my Referals to look out for stacked pings while in Google maps in route. Catch Uber all the time trying to give me non surge prices in a red zone while they rape pax with huge upfront price for trip. When your in maps, on iphone it only comes in like an alert on top of screen and you won't see what your accepting..... If you use your common sense, you'll know when they do it and cancel the ride.

P.S.
And avoid these low rated paxholes unless surged.. I hit no thanks 30 times a week


----------



## JBinPenfield (Sep 14, 2017)

Find a large local university, preferably one with a "college town" shopping/restaurant/bar area nearby and hang out near there. Students must have the highest percentage of Uber riders of any demographic group. The downside is that they can't afford tips, and tend to give you low ratings for lame reasons. but when I was first starting out I found that the psychological boost of getting a lot of pings was worth it.

Don't concentrate on a single mall, store, whatever, Find a strip of road with a ton of shopping centers, hotels, restaurants, and malls along it - every city has a few - and find a good spot along that. It's even better if there are some colleges nearby. 

Always look at the passenger app and select a location that is away from other parked drivers, but still close to where you want to be. 

Don't chase surges - most don't last long enough to get to them even if you are a few miles down the road. However, some surges and surge areas are predictable, particularly the ones at bar closing time or near events that are ending.


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I agree with everyone's tips here. Remember to know your neighborhoods so when you receive a request you can make a fair assessment / prediction as to where the pax will be going before opting to accept/reject the ride.


----------



## Karen Stein (Nov 5, 2016)

For the OP, I'll explain my routine. Regulars have heard most of this before 

I keep a paper logbook. The main reason is that it helps me identify patterns. As in: if it's 10AM Tuesday and I'm idle - what was I doing last week? If I was busy in another part of town, maybe I need to move.

After a trip, I park nearby and start a 15- minute timer. If I don't get a fare in that time, I move to another area.

Follow the flow of people in their daily lives. For me this means getting the early birds to the airport, followed by taking folks to start their 7AM factory shift, taking home the night shift, taking retail folks to work, taking folks to appointments.

10AM - 3PM is a quiet time of short trips. By 4:30 the evening rush is in full swing. Position yourself to take the 7-3:30 folks home. About 5:30 you start catching folks from the nicer areas wanting to go into town for a nice dinner.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> From 9 am to 4 pm each day. Is there a link to the Dallas forum?


You made $75 working 21 hours? How? That's hard to do in the worst markets?


----------



## Ribak (Jun 30, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


$75 is good. Please note that rideshare is a side gig to supplement income from a real job.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

jgiun1 said:


> Jesus, 9-4 is dumb in any market. Demand isn't set around your daily life schedule.
> 
> Usually a 4am-9am then a three to six or seven would be better results. It dies here from 9:30 till lunch time. Sometimes a town surge for lunch, but all short not worth it. Then it goes completely dead until afternoon rush. You'll NEVER make money 9-4.


9-4 straight is a waste. Better off driving 6-10, maybe at lunchtime, and later in the afternoon like 3-6. Go home at the slow times unless you really like sitting in your car doing nothing.

You need to be driving earlier in the morning, like 6am, if you want to get the morning commuters. And you need to not be at the mall, but near residential areas, preferably lower income areas (but not the hood). I drive many many people to their jobs on a nearly daily basis because they don't own cars and the bus system in my area sucks.


----------



## Fearmonger (Nov 16, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


This is a prime example of how misleading Uber ads are. People are still surprised rides don't just come pouring in when you turn on the app.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Fearmonger said:


> This is a prime example of how misleading Uber ads are. People are still surprised rides don't just come pouring in when you turn on the app.


They do though? Why drive rideshare in a city where you have to wait for rides. The longest I wait for a request is 5 minutes normally only takes 30 seconds.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

9:00 AM to 4:00 PM is probobly your problem,

4:00 PM to 9:00 AM are usually the worthwhile times to drive 9/10 in most cities.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

hotel addresses 30+ miles from the airport only, make them your queue

follow the #uberbible & you will be blessed

youre welcome


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I do not "make a living" driving for Uber. I make a little side money.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I do not "make a living" driving for Uber. I make a little side money.


Did you get a FT job recently? Congrats! I seem to remember you as driving FT at least at some point. Believe me it's tempting when I have a stressful day at work.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

MadTownUberD said:


> Did you get a FT job recently? Congrats! I seem to remember you as driving FT at least at some point. Believe me it's tempting when I have a stressful day at work.


I've driven FT but I've never counted on it for a living. I'm just supplementing the household income. I take care of my 90 y/o mother. When she's gone I will get a regular full-time job again.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've driven FT but I've never counted on it for a living. I'm just supplementing the household income. I take care of my 90 y/o mother. When she's gone I will get a regular full-time job again.


You're a better man than I am.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

OP, I drove in a small (300K population) town. Small border town, and lot's of drivers already.  Good thing about it, 3 major transport hubs within 7-10kms from each other. Each morning, while having breakfast I get the schedule of arriving greyhound buses, trains, and airplanes. 90% hit rate at each of those spots, and enough frequency to keep you busy most of the day.

Coachman, you rock!


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Stay away from malls and people shopping in general.
> 
> Look for people going to work/airport very early in the morning.
> 
> ...


Also avoid Uber drivers that have an inordinate amount of empty 32 ounce Gatorade bottles on the front seat

Trust me

As for the OP

I worked Saturday night 3pm-3am in my area and made $420 (love pukers)

Learn your area.....its takes time


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

I don't know Dallas, but this works in San Diego.
Avoid malls. Short rides and it is hard to find the PAX.
The airport sucks because of the queue.

Turn on your app every hour and note where the surges are. Write this down. Make a chart. 
Start early in the morning and keep checking until late at night.
Learn where and when the surges are in Dallas. After a week of watching the app you should start to get an idea of high demand areas.
Put yourself where you think a surge will be 15 minutes before the surge is expected to start.
Try not to take non-surge rides if possible.

Check the internet for "What is happening in Dallas" every day.
Find the live theaters in Dallas and note when the plays get out.
Early morning rides to work and to the airport are profitable if you don't mind being on the road by 5AM
You have to find where the people will be and when. Not hard to do once you get the idea.

Hope this helps

Good luck.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

RedSteel said:


> Also avoid Uber drivers that have an inordinate amount of empty 32 ounce Gatorade bottles on the front seat
> 
> Trust me
> 
> ...


$420 you say? What an interesting number to stop at lol


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> $420 you say? What an interesting number to stop at lol


I'm sorry I don't understand


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

RedSteel said:


> I'm sorry I don't understand


I do..... 420 dude


----------



## RedSteel (Apr 8, 2017)

Ok I had a lousy day at work and I guess I am being a bit slow

Anyone have crayons they can write it up on the wall in......I fear its the only way your getting it through my head right now


----------



## Moonrider (Feb 5, 2018)

RedSteel said:


> Ok I had a lousy day at work and I guess I am being a bit slow
> 
> Anyone have crayons they can write it up on the wall in......I fear its the only way your getting it through my head right now


Sure!


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> From 9 am to 4 pm each day. Is there a link to the Dallas forum?


 You could have made at least three hundred bucks panhandling during those hours.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


The key is Time and Location.


----------



## rosco78 (Mar 5, 2018)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


It's all demographics.....depends on the base rate in your area to see if it's even worth driving to begin with. I set destination filters going into work and driving home.....but I work in the Boston area and live in the suburbs....I've made $145 on destination filter rides alone (6 Uber, 1 Lyft). The weekend is really the time to drive for me because I avoid traffic and net the most per mile during those times.



rosco78 said:


> It's all demographics.....depends on the base rate in your area to see if it's even worth driving to begin with. I set destination filters going into work and driving home.....but I work in the Boston area and live in the suburbs....I've made $145 on destination filter rides alone (6 Uber, 1 Lyft). The weekend is really the time to drive for me because I avoid traffic and net the most per mile during those times.


Destination filters are your friend as we come up on the slower seasons for rideshare. They save you dead miles and can bring you right back to densely populated areas that always have rides.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


I offer personal coaching for a fee. If your are cute & single, alternate payment options are available.



backcountryrez said:


> More information needed. How long did you drive each day? What time(s)?
> 
> Perhaps asking this question in the Dallas forum would yield you better advice in regards to earning $$$ driving.


We are str8 assholes in there. No one will tell you where they drive.



emdeplam said:


> Welcome to Uber! Dallas is a great market, and Uber is always looking for new partners there with large bonuses. I would encourage you to read up on your local Uber homepage, then just follow the app. Your experience seems SIGNIFICANTLY below the average driver and even new driver in your market. I would suggest making sure your phone is not in airplane mode.
> 
> BTW, what other screen names do you use on UP? @ftupelo


...SASS
They've got to be a troll. Just running Stacked pings > $75/day


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

$75 is not good. How many trips did you do? Your stated drive time indicates over 21 hours. You should be getting a MINIMUM of $10-15 gross (after Uber fees, before gas expenses). 9a-4p is dead hours. Early mornings, evenings, or late nights, and weekends.

You need to change your schedule. Avoid malls. Get people going into the city, or around to restaurants.

Your stated 3 day earnings indicates about $3.50/hr, which means you are actually losing money driving. If you can't triple that, there's no point...need to find another side job.



rosco78 said:


> It's all demographics.....depends on the base rate in your area to see if it's even worth driving to begin with. I set destination filters going into work and driving home.....but I work in the Boston area and live in the suburbs....I've made $145 on destination filter rides alone (6 Uber, 1 Lyft). The weekend is really the time to drive for me because I avoid traffic and net the most per mile during those times.
> Destination filters are your friend as we come up on the slower seasons for rideshare. They save you dead miles and can bring you right back to densely populated areas that always have rides.


I've never had luck with DF. Never gotten a ping with DF on. It also isn't always available to me. Sometimes if I log off, it'll pop up with the option to set a filter and go back online. Online, the DF is rarely there. If I set the DF more than twice, the option disappears.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Moonrider said:


> Sure!


Nice


----------



## rosco78 (Mar 5, 2018)

henrygates said:


> $75 is not good. How many trips did you do? Your stated drive time indicates over 21 hours. You should be getting a MINIMUM of $10-15 gross (after Uber fees, before gas expenses). 9a-4p is dead hours. Early mornings, evenings, or late nights, and weekends.
> 
> You need to change your schedule. Avoid malls. Get people going into the city, or around to restaurants.
> 
> ...


Right....the catch with destination filter rides is to keep the filter on the whole way until you reach your destination.....they will keep feeding you filtered rides until you're either at or near your destination. The total they give us is 2 per day on Uber....but with Lyft I think they're unlimited. So just use them to your advantage....you don't have to drive around aimlessly.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


Wait until you start factoring in your expenses. You probably made like $20


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

rosco78 said:


> Right....the catch with destination filter rides is to keep the filter on the whole way until you reach your destination.....they will keep feeding you filtered rides until you're either at or near your destination.


Right. I use it sometimes, I've just never, ever gotten a ping while it was on. Apparently my final destinations are never popular spots.


----------



## albedo (May 24, 2018)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


We're not. I literally live in my car until I get a better job. Get out while you still can.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

albedo said:


> We're not. I literally live in my car until I get a better job. Get out while you still can.


OR come down to dirtylee haus of booty rubs. Get a rub & advice on how to make life changing money on uberX.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

RockinEZ said:


> I don't know Dallas, but this works in San Diego.
> Avoid malls. Short rides and it is hard to find the PAX.
> The airport sucks because of the queue.
> 
> ...


Nicely said...8>)

Rakos


----------



## DOCUSN_USMC (May 20, 2017)

It's like any other avocation. Uber is not meant to be the sole source of income. It is designed to be a supplemental source.

With that said, it's like any other job. You start at the bottom and work your way up. I have driven in Nashville for 2.5 years. I've given over 13,200 rides, with a current star rating of 4.9. I'm a Nashville VIP driver and been named a Nashville MVP driver. As such, I tend to get more rides than other drivers get. Usually between 120 and 160 a week. Earnings consistently in the 4 figures every week. And do NOT forget, this company is based on customer service. You give good customer service, treat them as a professional would and your number of rides will increase.


----------



## RockinEZ (Apr 29, 2015)

DOCUSN_USMC said:


> It's like any other avocation. Uber is not meant to be the sole source of income. It is designed to be a supplemental source.
> 
> With that said, it's like any other job. You start at the bottom and work your way up. I have driven in Nashville for 2.5 years. I've given over 13,200 rides, with a current star rating of 4.9. I'm a Nashville VIP driver and been named a Nashville MVP driver. As such, I tend to get more rides than other drivers get. Usually between 120 and 160 a week. Earnings consistently in the 4 figures every week. And do NOT forget, this company is based on customer service. You give good customer service, treat them as a professional would and your number of rides will increase.


We heard your trumpet... Now give her some clues on how you got that trumpet.


----------



## Jason Wilson (Oct 20, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> They do though? Why drive rideshare in a city where you have to wait for rides. The longest I wait for a request is 5 minutes normally only takes 30 seconds.


Your right .I slipped over to San Diego and couldn't believe how busy I was. I turned the app on and I got a ping within 10 seconds.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Sep 22, 2017)

Coachman said:


> I've driven FT but I've never counted on it for a living. I'm just supplementing the household income. I take care of my 90 y/o mother. When she's gone I will get a regular full-time job again.


I'm in a similar situation. I care for my elderly, handicapped mother.



dirtylee said:


> They've got to be a troll. Just running Stacked pings > $75/day


A well known Uber shill. The only question is if they do their shilling from a cubicle in Uber HQ or from their Obamaphone.


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

backcountryrez said:


> More information needed. How long did you drive each day? What time(s)?
> 
> Perhaps asking this question in the Dallas forum would yield you better advice in regards to earning $$$ driving.


I'm in Minneapolis. Best times M-Th are 4 am to am and 2 pm to 7 pm, but often I don't start until 1 pm or so. F and S, all day is decent. 9 pm - 3 am is very good. I rest on Sundays. Snow storms are nearly always great.

Given the above, I average $23-$28/hr over a week and work 45-55 hours per week. During snow storms and 1 or 2 days afterward, I make about $28-$38/hr. So, earning $1000/wk is pretty predictable. Great weeks are $1300-$1500.


----------



## Duckman963 (May 27, 2018)

Probably got to do with your hours.

Mon-Weds: 4am- 10am; and 5pm- 10pm
Thurs-Fri: all day. I try to do 5 am to 5 pm.
Sat-Sun: 10am- midnight. 

I'm in Dallas and these times work.

If a ride has more than 5 miles to pick up and doesn't say 45mins+ just cancel it.

Run Uber and Lyft concurrently.

If you don't have a ride and find yourself in the middle of the city park at the Target on North Haskell off 75.

Forgot to add, be sure to get your DFW sticker. It takes 10 minutes, including wait time, no appointment required.


----------



## ibeam23 (Mar 9, 2017)

DOCUSN_USMC said:


> It's like any other avocation. Uber is not meant to be the sole source of income. It is designed to be a supplemental source.
> 
> With that said, it's like any other job. You start at the bottom and work your way up. I have driven in Nashville for 2.5 years. I've given over 13,200 rides, with a current star rating of 4.9. I'm a Nashville VIP driver and been named a Nashville MVP driver. As such, I tend to get more rides than other drivers get. Usually between 120 and 160 a week. Earnings consistently in the 4 figures every week. And do NOT forget, this company is based on customer service. You give good customer service, treat them as a professional would and your number of rides will increase.


That's insane. I average 30 rides a week and earn $1100 - $1400 a week.


----------



## givemewine1st (Jul 10, 2017)

TxSchweethrt said:


> I am new to Uber. In Dallas, TX. I have read all of the info in the app and the new info section of this forum. I have driven 3 days only to make$75. I know people must make a living or driving would not be so popular. I started the first day at a busy mall, 2nd day - Dallas Love Field Airport and 3rd day another mall. Any help is appreciated. At this point making less than min wage.


Attempting to earn a living with Uber will kill your finances ruin your health your car your credit rating. Get another job. My forensic analysis resulta driving a nissan sentra actual net before taxes per hour is less than 8 dollars
.not enough to make a living..


----------



## rtran (Apr 24, 2018)

givemewine1st said:


> Attempting to earn a living with Uber will kill your finances ruin your health your car your credit rating. Get another job. My forensic analysis resulta driving a nissan sentra actual net before taxes per hour is less than 8 dollars
> .not enough to make a living..


More than enough for me. Over 30/hr average and no wear and tear all you guys complain about. I just keep pumping her full and repeat. It's a car, I will drive it until it breaks because it's what it's made to do.


----------



## alvarezca (Mar 7, 2018)

Julescase said:


> Yeah - I'm basically repeating what many have already posted, but you're going to need to tweak your hours to around when rides are needed, it's not like a standard "9 am - 5 pm" gig office job at all.......in fact if you want to be profitable, it's practically the opposite.
> 
> Think of it in terms of your services being in demand when people need to get places and consider where they're going throughout the course of their day; 6 am - 10 am usually people are going to work or the airport. Maybe around noonish for lunchtime in a downtown or business district, then 4 pm - 7 pm rush hour home from jobs (again, business district or industrial center). And depending on how adventurous you are, late-night bar crowds need rides to and from restaurants and bars from 10 pm - 2:30 am on some nights during the week. A lot of the variables have to do with your specific city and what's hot and popular on which nights. Summers often involve concerts and outdoor venues- stadiums, etc.
> 
> ...


How to take a screenshot?


----------



## Grand Lake (Feb 27, 2018)

Google "How to take a screenshot [type of phone]"


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

It's funny how some claim $8/hr and others $30/hr. Either markets are way unbalanced or someone isn't doing the math right. That's a huge difference.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

henrygates said:


> It's funny how some claim $8/hr and others $30/hr. Either markets are way unbalanced or someone isn't doing the math right. That's a huge difference.


Probably a heaping spoonful of both.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

I make $30/hr on UW football game days and $8/hr in the summer.


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Market has a lot to do with but let’s be honest a good driver can make twice as much then the average driver in the same market with experience and strategy.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Market has a lot to do with but let's be honest a good driver can make twice as much then the average driver in the same market with experience and strategy.


And "gravitas".


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

amp.serv said:


> 8/hr in the summer driving all day??


In Madison yes. Students gone.


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

henrygates said:


> It's funny how some claim $8/hr and others $30/hr. Either markets are way unbalanced or someone isn't doing the math right. That's a huge difference.


 I think it is funny how many people worry about what they are making per hour .


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> I think it is funny how many people worry about what they are making per hour .


What metric do you use to measure your earnings?


----------



## OtherUbersdo (May 17, 2018)

henrygates said:


> What metric do you use to measure your earnings?


 Maybe funny was the wrong word but I more concerned about what I am making on a weekly basis . Hourly earnings can be inconsistent . If my weekly earnings are not where I want them then I have to change what I am doing .


----------



## henrygates (Mar 29, 2018)

OtherUbersdo said:


> Maybe funny was the wrong word but I more concerned about what I am making on a weekly basis . Hourly earnings can be inconsistent . If my weekly earnings are not where I want them then I have to change what I am doing .


You're 100% right there. I calculate my per hour based on weekly hours and then a total monthly average per hour. Some weeks are great, others not, but I want to have some idea of how well I'm earning with my time put in.


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

henrygates said:


> You're 100% right there. I calculate my per hour based on weekly hours and then a total monthly average per hour. Some weeks are great, others not, but I want to have some idea of how well I'm earning with my time put in.


I calculate my hourly wages each week. It's unfair to treat Tuesday like it's Saturday.


----------

